
Zugzwang: when a game player is at a disadvantage because they must make a move - hberg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zugzwang
======
hberg
I like how this concept applies to decision-making outside of games in daily
life. I've certainly been in various situations where a clear yes/no decision
felt arbitrary or forced, yet waiting it out (a.k.a. not making a move) would
simply bring clarity or eliminate the need for the decision altogether.

------
Lanzaa
Does anyone have any classic examples of zugzwang in the game of Go?

~~~
samirillian
You can pass in Go, so there is no such thing.

But there are many simple examples from chess, especially in the end game. The
king-rook checkmate, for example, relies on the fact that the player must move
(inevitably, into opposition).

